# matusa



## adritabares

Carissimi foreri,

Ho appena letto questa parola nella discussione precedente e vorrei sapere cosa vuol dire

Grazie

Adriana


----------



## lsp

Da Garzanti:  "nel gergo giovanile degli anni Sessanta, persona anziana, dalla mentalità superata"


----------



## brian

Come mia nonna!

_Nonna: Brian, perché hai capelli così lunghi?!  Va' subito a tagliarti i capelli!
Io: Ma nonna, tutti hanno capelli lunghi questi giorni!
Nonna: Non m'importa!!!
Io: Sei solo una matusa!   Non lo capiresti..._

È giusto?   (A proposito, questa parola non direi direttamente a mia nonna!)


Brian


----------



## lsp

Per chi vuole saperne di più (in inglese, però) può interessare questo.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Come mia nonna!
> 
> _Nonna: Brian, perché hai capelli così lunghi?! Va' subito a tagliarti i capelli!_
> _Io: Ma nonna, tutti hanno capelli lunghi oggigiorno/al giorno d'oggi!_
> _Nonna: Non m'importa!!!_
> _Io: Sei solo una matusa!  Non lo capiresti..._
> 
> È giusto?  (A proposito, questa parola non direi direttamente a mia nonna!)
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Ricordo di averlo detto a mio padre il giorno in cui compì 40 anni. Allora, ero bambina e per me "matusa" era sinonimo di "vecchione". Ricordo che non lo si usava come appellattivo per i nonni, che erano vecchi di fatto, ma per la generazione dei genitori, che avevano idee vecchie, superate, da chi stava vivendo il movimento studentesco di quegli anni.
La parola in uso, appunto, negli anni sessanta e settanta, deriva da "Matusalemme" personaggio biblico vissuto 969 anni.


----------



## dalila

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Come mia nonna!
> 
> _Nonna: Brian, perché hai capelli così lunghi?! Va' subito a tagliarti i capelli!_
> _Io: Ma nonna, tutti hanno capelli lunghi questi giorni!_
> _Nonna: Non m'importa!!!_
> _Io: Sei solo una matusa!  Non lo capiresti..._
> 
> È giusto?  (A proposito, questa parola non direi direttamente a mia nonna!)
> 
> 
> Brian


Penso che sia sempre *un* matusa, per riferirsi sia al maschileche al femminile e *dei* matusa per il plurale


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> Per chi vuole saperne di più (in inglese, però) può interessare questo.


dolce LSP mi sorprendi!
matusa non e' nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, per eleganza, a "old fart", dai! La desinenza di matusa deriva infatti da Matusalemme, personaggio biblico noto per la sua veneranda eta' e non certo per le sue ... scoregge! 

[EDIT] Ho visto solo dopo che Giannaclaudia lo cita comunque confermo quanto ha postato


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> dolce LSP mi sorprendi!
> matusa non e' nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, per eleganza, a "old fart", dai! La desinenza di matusa deriva infatti da Matusalemme, personaggio biblico noto per la sua veneranda eta' e non certo per le sue ... scoregge!
> 
> [EDIT] Ho visto solo dopo che Giannaclaudia lo cita comunque confermo quanto ha postato


Da noi non ci sono molti espressioni eleganti per dire che si è "dalla mentalità superata,"  e poi ho visto questo che mi ha fatto ricordare l'altro thread. Detto questo, l'espressione inglese può dare il senso ma come traduzione è troppo rozzo.


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> Da noi non ci sono molti espressioni eleganti per dire che si è "dalla mentalità superata,"  e poi ho visto questo *link* che mi ha fatto ricordare l'altro thread.


un thread comunque molto gustoso che hai fatto benissimo a linkare 



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> Detto questo, l'espressione inglese può dare il senso ma come traduzione è troppo rozzo.



non sono daccordissimo con te LSP perche' matusa vuole solamente dare il senso di una persona estremamente vecchia e ammettendo che ci sia pure una punta di cattiveria intendendo anche che la persona a cui lo si dice sia un 'tantino' poco in sintonia coi tempi che corrono, non assume la tonalita' sprezzante della _parola a cui ti riferisci nel tuo link_ (ma che non posso scrivere qui quale sia per via delle regole del forum) che io paragonerei ai nostri *vecchia ciabatta*, *vecchio scarpone* ecc.... Eppure io penso che ci deve pur'essere una qualche parola inglese che intenda la stessa cosa, cioe' un riferimento a una cosa molto vecchia e superata paragonabile a *matusa*, ma qui solo voi madrelingua potete dire l'ultima parola.


----------



## claudine2006

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Come mia nonna!
> 
> _Nonna: Brian, perché hai capelli così lunghi?! Va' subito a tagliarti i capelli!_
> _Io: Ma nonna, tutti hanno capelli lunghi di questi tempi!_
> _Nonna: Non m'importa!!!_
> _Io: Sei solo una matusa!  Non puoi capire..._
> 
> È giusto?  (A proposito, questa parola non la direi direttamente a mia nonna!)
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Qualche piccola correzione affinchè suoni più naturale.


----------



## moodywop

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Ricordo di averlo detto a mio padre il giorno in cui compì 40 anni. Allora, ero bambina e per me "matusa" era sinonimo di "vecchione". Ricordo che non lo si usava come appellattivo per i nonni, che erano vecchi di fatto, ma *per la generazione dei genitori, che avevano idee vecchie, superate, da chi stava vivendo il movimento studentesco di quegli anni.*
> La parola in uso, appunto, negli anni sessanta e settanta, deriva da "Matusalemme" personaggio biblico vissuto 969 anni.


 
Concordo al 100% con la spiegazione di Giannaclaudia 

E' una parola legata a un preciso contesto storico-culturale. Penso che ben pochi continuino ad usarla.
Forse alcuni dei più giovani non conoscono neanche la parola. Se le scuole non fossero chiuse farei un rapido sondaggio fra i miei alunni


----------



## lsp

f4bo, il rispetto per le cose diciamo "non nuove" per essere inclusiva al massimo, è una cosa culturale da voi, per la quale ho sempre avuto la massima ammirazione. Non voglio dire che da noi non esiste proprio, ma abbiamo una tendenza più forte di scontare tutto ciò che è vecchio, compreso purtroppo i nostri cittadini. 

le correzione sono sempre benvenute


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> f4bo, il rispetto per le cose diciamo "non nuove" *per essere inclusiva al massimo*, è una cosa culturale da voi, per la quale ho sempre avuto la massima ammirazione. Non voglio dire che da noi non esiste proprio, ma abbiamo una tendenza più forte *di scontare* tutto ciò che è vecchio, compreso purtroppo i nostri cittadini.
> 
> le correzione sono sempre benvenute



Ho capito il senso della frase e ti ringrazio molto del complimento che ci fai ma vorrei aiutarti a riformularla meglio, da vera italiana: che cosa intendi dire nelle parti in neretto?


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> Ho capito il senso della frase e ti ringrazio molto del complimento che ci fai ma vorrei aiutarti a riformularla meglio, da vera italiana: che cosa intendi dire nelle parti in neretto?


Grazie per l'auito... dunque...
*per essere inclusiva al massimo*: dicendo "non-nuove" non volevo usare un termine precisa, volevo includere una gamma piuttosto gamma invece. (Parlavo di persone, valori, strutture -qui intendo edifici in general-, la moda, i modi di dire, la grammatica, fino addirittura ai ristoranti e negozi, la musica, ecc) 
*di scontare*:  tenere in poco conto, quasi ignorare.


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> Grazie per l'auito... dunque...
> *per essere inclusiva al massimo*: dicendo "non-nuove" non volevo usare un termine precisa, volevo includere una gamma piuttosto gamma *ampia*(?) invece. (Parlavo di persone, valori, strutture -qui intendo edifici in general-, la moda, i modi di dire, la grammatica, fino addirittura ai ristoranti e negozi, la musica, ecc)
> *di scontare*:  tenere in poco conto, quasi ignorare.


ok, ci provo:
"
f4bo, il rispetto per le cose diciamo "non nuove", a voler dirla tutta, fa intimamente parte della vostra cultura, per la quale ho sempre avuto la massima ammirazione. Non voglio dire che da noi non esiste proprio, ma abbiamo una tendenza più forte a non tenere conto (apprezzare) di tutto ciò che è vecchio, persone comprese (non sono sicuro se ho capito benissimo quest'ultima parte)."

OK?


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> ok, ci provo:
> "
> f4bo, il rispetto per le cose diciamo "non nuove", a voler dirla tutta, fa intimamente parte della vostra cultura, per la quale ho sempre avuto la massima ammirazione. Non voglio dire che da noi non esiste proprio, ma abbiamo una tendenza più forte a non tenere conto (apprezzare) di tutto ciò che è vecchio, persone comprese (non sono sicuro se ho capito benissimo quest'ultima parte)."
> 
> OK?


Sì, esatto. Grazie!  Scontare in inglese, oltre il significato di ridurre un prezzo, vuol dire anche non apprezzare, emarginare, rigettare...


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> Sì, esatto. Grazie!  Scontare in inglese, oltre il significato di ridurre un prezzo, vuol dire anche non apprezzare, emarginare, rigettare...


E' solo un piacere
stranamente per noi *scontare* non ha gli ultimi significati che hai citato - sarebbe bello sapere perche' ma comunque da qui si capisce perche' le vostre frasi sono piu' brevi. 

Per finire - non voglio rovinarti un bel sogno, ma e' cosi' - sarebbe davvero bello se fosse come dici te che noi abbiamo questo amore per le tradizioni ecc... ma purtroppo e' sempre meno cosi' e in sempre meno anime belle anche qui in Italia: sono anni ormai che si vede avanzare un inesorabile abbruttimento, iniziando dalla lingua, sempre piu' povera e rozza e (credo di conseguenza) poi morale e sociale dove si pone l'avere davanti all'essere con sempre piu' facilita' di una volta. Ce ne sarebbe da dire ancora ma non voglio annoiarti troppo.
Fortunatamente in questo forum di gente cosi' credo non ce ne sia proprio ed e' per questo che mi piace!


----------

